# Over 60,000 views on my Instagram video



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

I posted a video of Charlie eating a piece of watermelon on his Instagram account 3 days ago and it already has 62,000 views and the number keeps going up. Wow, people must really love watermelon?!

What do you think it is about this video that has made it gain such popularity? It's obviously cute, but what specifically? (Edit: based on the comments on the Instagram account, I think people were maybe really surprised he was such a slower eater? Some people I know asked if the watermelon was frozen, which it's not).

https://www.instagram.com/p/BF_D--yTKmP/?taken-by=charlie_laurenspup


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Because he's so cute! That and the fact he is absolutely single-minded and intent on that slice of watermelon....is he increasing his water intake before a trip to the beach? Seriously he is gorgeous.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's adorable, great video. 

My guys love watermelon too.......


----------



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

G-bear said:


> Because he's so cute! That and the fact he is absolutely single-minded and intent on that slice of watermelon....is he increasing his water intake before a trip to the beach? Seriously he is gorgeous.


Omg, I'm dying laughing. NOOOO INCREASED WATER INTAKE!!!!


----------



## faiththegolden (Jan 3, 2016)

Too cute! Love it


----------



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

@faiththegolden
That rafting video is too cute! <3


----------



## mynameistino (Oct 15, 2016)

wow cool instragram videos!


LDBgolden said:


> I posted a video of Charlie eating a piece of watermelon on his Instagram account 3 days ago and it already has 62,000 views and the number keeps going up. Wow, people must really love watermelon?!
> 
> What do you think it is about this video that has made it gain such popularity? It's obviously cute, but what specifically? (Edit: based on the comments on the Instagram account, I think people were maybe really surprised he was such a slower eater? Some people I know asked if the watermelon was frozen, which it's not).
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BF_D--yTKmP/?taken-by=charlie_laurenspup


----------



## LDBgolden (Jan 1, 2015)

mynameistino said:


> wow cool instragram videos!
> 
> 
> LDBgolden said:
> ...



Thank you!


----------

